# Screen in '03 cubby--pics of installation process



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

the following link (below) contains self explanatory pics of an install i did last night for a friend. i did this install in my Z about a week and a half ago. the screen used is http://www.millionbuy.com/nesnstm7055.html from the pics you will see that it fits perfect. this screen is a touch screen but only for the functions of the tv. it is not VGA.

pictures are worth a thousand words, however, if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.  

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=SE-Rckt/INSTALLATION PICS&dispsize=512&start=0


*Parts/Tools needed for screen install:* '03 cubby, medium sized zip-ties, soldering iron and solder, electrical tape or heat shrink, phillips screw driver and razor knife *[note] * for this particular head unit (Kenwood), an interface was used to play the PS2 audio through the vehicle speakers. the Kenwood and other brand adapters can be found here http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-b...stems&foo=Shop by Brands&image.x=8&image.y=10

*Parts/Tools used for PS2 install:* power inverter, soldering iron, solder, electrical tape or heat shrink, velcro and a Dremel


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

yo man the above links dont work. I was thinking about doing it too. HOw much it all cost?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

links work for me! try again!


----------



## silv350 (May 8, 2005)

ZEALOUZ said:


> links work for me! try again!


yeah they do man my bad it was my comp


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

silv350 said:


> yo man the above links dont work. I was thinking about doing it too. HOw much it all cost?



03 cubby $75.00 plus shipping
03 cubby finisher $9.00
screeen $200 free shipping
[email protected]$285


----------



## zrider (May 10, 2005)

*need help with stereo installation*

I saw that you had installed your own stereo what instalation kit did you use? I have a couple stereo's in mind but dont know what installation kit to use. Did you install your stereo by your self? was it difficult. Thanks


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

zrider said:


> I saw that you had installed your own stereo what instalation kit did you use? I have a couple stereo's in mind but dont know what installation kit to use. Did you install your stereo by your self? was it difficult. Thanks


i installed everything myself. it wasn't hard at all. if you are talking about my complete system, it took me 3 days to finish. if you mean just the head unit (HU) then it took me an hour or so. i believe the kit i used was the american international. i got it at circuit city, all i used was the trim. dash disassembles easily, mounting the HU was straight forward, wiring was a cinch. i solder all my wires.


----------

